# What does a scar look like?



## TwinMom (Dec 27, 2001)

I have heard moms say that they don't like the way their dh's circ scar looks, but my dh is circed and I've never noticed a scar. What would it look like, where would I see it?


----------



## Emilie (Dec 23, 2003)

Around the rim of his penis I believe. Dh and ds both have scarring.


----------



## Cassandra M. (Aug 3, 2003)

On the shaft of the penis, there is scar tissue around where the foreskin "ended."


----------



## Baby Makes 4 (Feb 18, 2005)

On DH there is a definite band of discolouration. It makes me sad how far down on his penis it is and how much was obviously taken from him.


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

It is a line of demarcation, often separating lighter and darker colored skin, that goes around the shaft of the penis where the cut was made. Some men have a more obvious one than other men do. I will find you a picture.

My DP also has scarring and pitting on the glans. I don't know if that's from when they ripped the foreskin off of it with the hemostats, or if he had adhesions that were forcibly pulled apart after his circumcision. Plus there's some odd honeycomb-looking skin on his scar line.


----------



## Emilie (Dec 23, 2003)

thats what i meant- ds's starts at the rim and down the shaft. I want to cry when I see it. never again.


----------



## Telle Bear (Jul 28, 2006)

I was looking at the pictures and my husband walked in and said "what the hell are you looking at"







......


----------



## TwinMom (Dec 27, 2001)

Telle Bear, I know, I'm going to have to either erase my history or tell dh in case he sees my history and questions our daughters.







I don't see anything that dramatic on dh, but I'm going to look more carefully next time I get an eyefull.







I thought that a scar would be more textural, like if you have a burn scar that healed, your skin is raised. It didn't occur to me that it could be a case of different shades of skin.


----------



## Emilie (Dec 23, 2003)

My guys are textural and color differences.


----------



## Cassandra M. (Aug 3, 2003)

Yeah, my DH looks like he suffered a bad burn. Very sad.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

It's amazing when you see & realize how much skin is gone; how unhealthy (dry, pitted) the exposed glans mucosal skin is (imagine if your lips were denuded & your inner cheeks had air & clothing rubbing them all day & night with no protection!); and how *normal* the intact penis looks next to it.

People just don't know. The truth only benefits the cause of right. Look to see the pro-circ faction try to hide the evidence whenever possible. The next time someone you know says, "Ew, uncirc'd", show them those pictures.


----------



## livinzoo (Dec 31, 2005)

What is really sad is that my bf even had his frenum removed when they circed him as a babe. It makes me sad at how much pleasure he has lost without even knowing.


----------



## NamastePlatypus (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Telle Bear* 
I was looking at the pictures and my husband walked in and said "what the hell are you looking at"







......









:







:


----------



## *~Member~* (Feb 20, 2006)

My DH also has a VERY noticable scar and the sad thing is he had no idea what it was until this thread. I showed him the pics and he's shocked


----------



## guestmama9908 (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh my! I thought DH was "normal" looking until I saw all of these pictures of an intact male!









Now I can totally understand the difference! Why didn't I see any of this before I circumcised my DS.







:


----------



## kxsiven (Nov 2, 2004)

For me the worse thingy is the dried glans. It looks so totally wrong.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baby Makes 4* 
On DH there is a definite band of discolouration. It makes me sad how far down on his penis it is and how much was obviously taken from him.









:


----------



## Daisyuk (May 15, 2005)

Huge circular raised lump of scar tissue all the way around about 1.5 cm down the shaft from the glans, if you're really unlucky, it's bunched up and larger on one side, making things look very lopsided.

GRRRRRRR


----------



## TwinMom (Dec 27, 2001)

Thank you for all these descriptions and pictures. I'm so glad my sons are intact.


----------



## dnr3301 (Jul 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *livinzoo* 
What is really sad is that my bf even had his frenum removed when they circed him as a babe. It makes me sad at how much pleasure he has lost without even knowing.

nearly all circumcisions removed most if not all of the frenulum. It is indeed a sad fact.


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

Since those pictures seemed to be helpful for those who had never really seen the difference, here's the link where those pictures came from! There are many more, showing the really normal, natural appearance of intact vs. circumcised.

eta: I think this one really illustrates the difference. You can see how the frenulum, usually referred to as one of, if not THE, most sensitive parts of the penis, has been scraped off. And the soft, moist glans on the left is in stark contrast to the dull, dry, discolored one on the right.


----------



## Mommiska (Jan 3, 2002)

Gosh - those comparison pictures just bring home the differences, don't they? The circumcised penis just looks so sad - imagine - all those toughened callouses on the genitals.









I find it absolutely incredible that anyone could look at those pictures and still convince themselves that circumcision has no effect on sexual sensation.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lula's Mom* 
eta: I think this one really illustrates the difference. You can see how the frenulum, usually referred to as one of, if not THE, most sensitive parts of the penis, has been scraped off. And the soft, moist glans on the left is in stark contrast to the dull, dry, discolored one on the right.

It reminds me nothing so much as the dry, scarred vulvas of women that have been victimized. The next time someone goes 'shrill' on your butt (and don't the pro-circers love to apply that one to us! I'm not shrill, y'all- I'm _fierce_ & don't you forget it) comparing the two, just show pictures. "Normal penis, circ'd penis. Normal vulva, circ'd vulva. Any questions?"


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

My DH has no clue that the discoloration is his circ scar. When we first started... umm, being intimate, I asked him asked him what the line was from. He told me that one day when he was 'taking care of business' it got really dry afterward and some skin flaked off, since then he had that line. I didn't realize it was his circ scar until DS#1 (who is cut) was about a year old and I realized his circ scar... then applied that to my DH.

I still haven't mentioned it, I don't really know how I would bring it up. I have thought about it a couple times since he isn't on the pro-intact boat yet, but I don't really know how to bring it up without making him super self conscious.


----------



## kathy1_10 (Jul 18, 2004)

My dh has a very large jagged brown scar around his penis. There is no denying that he got circumcised. When I first saw his penis I thought his penis got into accident before I learned that was his circumcision scar.


----------



## birthdancedoula (Nov 13, 2002)

On my dh there is the smooth skin of his shaft and then it becomes discolored and rigid. Fortunately it doesn't look like the scarred area will interfere much with restoration.


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah, dh's circ scar isnt so much of what i would normally think of as a scar...like bumpy, raised. It isnt....but the skin is a different color and you can see the line where it changes.


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

Quote:

On DH there is a definite band of discolouration. It makes me sad how far down on his penis it is and how much was obviously taken from him.
Same. My partner's scar is over halfway down his shaft.


----------



## stacyann21 (Oct 21, 2006)

DB has discolaration and an obvious line.

That link is really shocking. I mean so much is removed, the veins, the frenulum, etc. The natural lubrication of the penis is completely taken away! It's unbelievable. The conspiracy theorist in me starts to wonder if circumcision was implemented to make sex less enjoyable for women.


----------

